
Turning XSS into RCE in All Electron-Based Apps - svenfaw
https://blog.doyensec.com/2017/08/03/electron-framework-security.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/6rlxa7/turning_xss_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/6rlxa7/turning_xss_into_rce_in_all_electronbased_apps/)

